# WTB Books



## 2kidsdad (Sep 27, 2009)

Working on a Homestead Library.. Looking for books.. Some topics of interest include: livestock / farm animals, bees, wine making, gardening, herbs, forering, homestead skills and ????? LMK what your parting with and what your asking.. Thanks.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

You can find lots of info in Mother Earth, Backwoods Home, Countryside
magazines. Might be able to pick up some used ones. Postage is rather high for mailing. Suggest you advertise in a local swap paper and may get some good deals.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Carla Emory's book, certainly
http://www.amazon.com/Encyclopedia-...F8&qid=1402589243&sr=8-1&keywords=carla+emory
I like it bc she has just enough of everything to give good advice


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

If you know titles of books you want you might want to check out http://used.addall.com/ for used books. This site lists books from a lot of places and most descriptions tell you the edition (if applicable), condition of the books, price and shipping charges.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I can bring you some in August. Check your PM.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

check out ebay there are always cheep used books ;just shop wisely as the prices vary so widely . put homesteading book or small livestock books in your search. people also sell disks with lots of "OLD" books on them for cheep .I always recommend The homestders guide to raiseing small livestock ; by Jerome Belanger ,and consider this a have to have book in my library .


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Postage on books is cheap in comparison to other things. Go to the Post Office and ask for "Media Mail". This can only be used for media type materials. If there is anything else in the package, you can't use it.


----------

